# Upgrade from 1440x900 to 1920x1080  Monitor FPS Drop



## Vyom93 (Jul 31, 2013)

hi,
i want to buy full hd led monitor of 21.5 inch under rs 10000
i have short listed Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor - Buy @ Rs.8999/- Online | Snapdeal.com
is there any other monitor form manufacturer like lg ,Samsung etc 
i am using my lg monitor for 5 year without any problem 

Now i play BF 3 with high setting on my LG Flatron L177WSB at 1440x900 ,after monitor upgrade will there be fps drop & how much fps will drop (i think where will be fps drop bcz screen size & pixel density increase),will i be able to play bf3 at 1920x1080 high setting and the upcoming games like BF4,gta 5 on full hd setting with my ati radeon 6850 1GB


my full rig spic is on in sign


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2013)

Vyom93 said:


> hi,
> i want to buy full hd led monitor of 21.5 inch under rs 10000
> i have short listed Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor
> Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor - Buy @ Rs.8999/- Online | Snapdeal.com
> ...



It will be HUGE.
1920x1080 is not a resolution to be taken lightly
you might need to reduce some details to play at that setting
You can also run the game at low res and wont be able to notice much difference on the unit.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 31, 2013)

There will be an fps drop. Its a bigger resolution so rendering all that graphics on larger than 1440x 900 resolution will be more heavy on the GPU. Thats why GPUs are benchmarked with different resolutions.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 31, 2013)

If you are not going to upgrade your GPU soon & you are thinking of getting a 1080p monitor just for gaming, I would advise stay with your current monitor.


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 31, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> If you are not going to upgrade your GPU soon & you are thinking of getting a 1080p monitor just for gaming, I would advise stay with your current monitor.



i am not upgrading for gaming only ,i have to run 2 virtual machine side by side and it is 17 inch and i think its outdated and very small.
are there any 19 inch Full HD monitor available


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 31, 2013)

then go ahead & buy the FULL HD monitor it will help in your work. Better connect both monitors to your graphics card make the FULL HD one main monitor & the old one auxiliary.


----------



## Vyom93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there  any  one using ati radeon 6850 with full hd monitor, plz share your experience


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 1, 2013)

May be,you should ask topgear

May be,you should ask topgear


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2013)

You wont have TERRIBLE perfomance , it'll definitely still look good at mid settings..At high resolution, you wont need antialiasing , so that thats an added bonus to FPS..
Atleast it will ALWAYS look better than on PS3 and Xbox 360..
PS: be sure to OC your CPU...


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2013)

Vyom93 said:


> Is there  any  one using ati radeon 6850 with full hd monitor, plz share your experience



Don't worry .. you can run every games released so far on HD res. but may have to play with settings a bit - depending on the game [ those which won't play well with max possible gfx setting ] high to medium settings.


----------



## Vyom93 (Aug 16, 2013)

yesterday i bought dell S2240L 21.5 and it is huge & awesome
*i40.tinypic.com/2ir8y9f.jpg
Thank you all, guys.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2013)

Grats mate
Hope thats not windows vista you are using


----------



## Vyom93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Grats mate
> Hope thats not windows vista you are using


thanks 

And that's windows 7 ultimate with black theme


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 16, 2013)

congrats


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2013)

congrats from me too


----------

